# rare royals



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

has any one seen any pics of axanthic clowns or albino clowns? cheers hugh


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

albino clowns yes


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

can you post a link please?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

08 *Axanthic Clown* F01

http://reptileimage.com/images/products/08_axanclown_F01_jpeg.JPGhttp://reptileimage.com/images/products/08_axanclown_F01_jpeg.JPG


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

john berrys designer morph book


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

courtesy of ExoticsByNature


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

wow they r rather stunning


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Axanthic clown (Pic from reptileimage.com)









So pretty :flrt:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Also to add another

Caramel Albino Clown (Pic by Brian Sharp)


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW the Caramel Clown is rather special.

Very nice!!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i like all of these, especially the caramel
shame its stupid odds to hit the male tho...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, i couldnt afford visuals, so i went for a pair of het clowns.. i'd love to get a double morph on these guys oneday, the albino or pied clown would be possible in the very long term.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> the albino or pied clown would be possible in the very long term.


pied clown... me likey


----------



## eyeofthedragon (Dec 19, 2009)

i know it's off the question, but look at this beauty! purple passion


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

thats one really nice looking snake:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Purple passion is kevin's version of a super phantom, even though he works with RDR line phantoms, i do believe his supers are darker, wether thats because Ralph hasnt got a clue if goblin are in half of his supers or not.


----------

